# what happened to themes.freshmeat.net



## LateNiteTV (Apr 3, 2009)

does anyone know???? now theres no good source of themes for my beloved windowmaker!!!!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it's due to the restyling being done..


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 8, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> does anyone know???? now theres no good source of themes for my beloved windowmaker!!!!



Wow. I thought I was the only one still using WindowMaker.


----------

